# Making and mounting a router table for my table saw



## Moab (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a Delta contractor table saw that has two rails extending from the right side of the cast iron table top out about 26", with a width between the rails of 27". I would like to build a router table to fill the gap, but can't seem to find a good set of plans. Also, I'm concerned about sagging.

Any suggestions?

Thx,

Moab


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Moab said:


> I have a Delta contractor table saw that has two rails extending from the right side of the cast iron table top out about 26", with a width between the rails of 27". I would like to build a router table to fill the gap, but can't seem to find a good set of plans. Also, I'm concerned about sagging.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I do not know of any, my TS has that same set up and at one point I thought of doing it that way. Built a table just for the router.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one that Gerry has been working on.

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/11506-table-saw-router-table-extension.html


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*actually it's pretty much finished...*



RustyW said:


> Here is one that Gerry has been working on.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/11506-table-saw-router-table-extension.html


Thanks for the Plug Rusty, but it's pretty much finished. :happy:
Some pictures are at http://ourpage.org/router

The saw is a Delta TS-300, routers are Freud FT-1700 series.

As to the sagging, that depends on what exactly you mean by it. Sagging by virtue of the top warping, reinforce it with angle iron. Or by virtue of the total weight drawing down on the router portion, I used home made struts to hold it up. (see the last part of my web page)

I decided on the left side of the saw, I did it by removing the table extension on that side. This seemed the most logical for a few reasons. The most prominent, in my book, being I can use the table saw's fence as a core for my router fence.


----------



## Moab (Jan 1, 2008)

Great site, Rusty. And thanks for the sagging info, Gerard. I'm going to build one.


----------



## Roy Bennett (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of the one I put in my Ridgid TS3650. Used the saw fence as the base for the router fence. Router is a Bosch 1517 in the fixed base.


----------



## Moab (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice table, Roy. That bar running across the front is for support??? How do you have it attached?


----------



## Roy Bennett (Apr 1, 2009)

The bar is just the rod used in the stock Rigid table saw to hold the ends of the rails apart at the correct distance. My table has tongues on the front and back which slide into the slot on the inside of the rails. The rod now just holds the router top to the left, against the cast Iron saw table. 
Did I make sense?


----------

